# National POW/MIA Recognition Day



## squatting dog (Sep 18, 2020)

We honor the sacrifice and memory of all Americans who answered the call to serve and never returned home.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2020)

God bless them.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> God bless them.



And their families.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Sep 18, 2020)

The mystery of the MIA’s have still not been 100% resolved. Many of the women and men who served in Vietnam still believe that there are MIA’s being held captive as POW’s. Even though there has been searches permitted and promises from the North Vietnamese government that all POW’s and the remains of all MIA’s that were being held have been released, there still seems to be some skepticism.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> God bless them.


Yes!


----------



## old medic (Sep 18, 2020)

The flag flies at our house every day...


----------



## oldman (Oct 10, 2020)

911 said:


> The mystery of the MIA’s have still not been 100% resolved. Many of the women and men who served in Vietnam still believe that there are MIA’s being held captive as POW’s. Even though there has been searches permitted and promises from the North Vietnamese government that all POW’s and the remains of all MIA’s that were being held have been released, there still seems to be some skepticism.


I once read somewhere (?) that there is a list of names unaccounted for. They somehow decided that a certain percentage of them can be deducted as AWOL’s who have probably fled to another country and living under a new name, but the others are still unaccounted for.

Sounds like another Rambo movie for the making.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2020)

old medic said:


> The flag flies at our house every day...


Same here!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 10, 2020)

old medic said:


> The flag flies at our house every day...


----------

